# HELP - Problem to start Terminal !



## duprat (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi,

Last week I tried to use Forty-two to convert some video files and since then I'm unable to use terminal.
 
When I click on Terminal application, it opens but a script runs and a message End Process appears and this session cannot be used.
I tried to start another session, but the script runs again. ::evil:: 

How can I stop this script ? Where this command/script is located to allow me to disable it ?

Please could someone help me ?  

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 16, 2004)

check terminal prefs - is it executing /usr/bin/login, or opening a shell?  Is it opening a saved .term file?


----------



## duprat (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you for your prompt reply.
I tried to change to new shell and to login but the same error.
How can I verify regarding the .term file ?  

Thanks.


----------



## scruffy (Jul 16, 2004)

In the same preferences file dialog, it mentions at the bottom whether it opens a saved file.

What if you change your shell - the new shell option probably says /bin/bash (or not?) - what if you change it to /bin/tcsh or /bin/zsh?  If another shell will launch, then the problem is likely in one of the files that are opened by bash at launch:
~/.bash_profile, ~/.bashrc, /etc/profile, and maybe a few others (check the bash manpage)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 16, 2004)

This can happen when you do something in the terminal, like run a process, then modify the window settings and click the "Set as Default" button.

For example, if you run 'top' and then open the window settings and click the defaults button, the next time Terminal is launched it will run 'top'.  Perhaps you hit the "Set as Default" button or key combination while you were doing something?  Or maybe forty-two did it?


----------



## duprat (Jul 19, 2004)

Mister Diablo,

I believe taht you're right !

I remember that maybe I changed something when this script finished and perhaps I clicked on set as defaut.

How can I change this ?

Oh God ! What stupid I was...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 19, 2004)

In the menubar, under "Terminal," select "Window Settings...".  From that window, you can change the shell and the window colors as well as a bunch of other stuff, then just click the "Use Settings as Defaults" button at the bottom.

You don't know how many times I've opened a Terminal, done a bunch of stuff, then decided to adjust the window color and clicked "Use Settings as Defaults."  Doh!  Now my terminal opens up with the last command I executed instead of my default shell!  ACK!  Hehe... simple fix, but annoying.


----------



## duprat (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I tried to do your suggestion but unfortunatelly it didn't worked.
The process stills being executed and finishing the session.

Is there another kind of solution ?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Duprat



			
				ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> In the menubar, under "Terminal," select "Window Settings...".  From that window, you can change the shell and the window colors as well as a bunch of other stuff, then just click the "Use Settings as Defaults" button at the bottom.
> 
> You don't know how many times I've opened a Terminal, done a bunch of stuff, then decided to adjust the window color and clicked "Use Settings as Defaults."  Doh!  Now my terminal opens up with the last command I executed instead of my default shell!  ACK!  Hehe... simple fix, but annoying.


----------



## duprat (Aug 9, 2004)

Please help !!!

      




			
				duprat said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I tried to do your suggestion but unfortunatelly it didn't worked.
> The process stills being executed and finishing the session.
> ...


----------



## g/re/p (Aug 19, 2004)

Another option would be to delete Terminal.app and com.apple.Terminal.plist from the computer - then reinstall Terminal.app  from the install CD using an application called Pacifist -get it here: http://www.charlessoft.com/


----------



## duprat (Aug 20, 2004)

Good idea. I'll try and post the results.

Regards,


----------

